# Best PF or C Compliment to AI



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What power forwards or centers would best compliment AI's offensive game? There's guys like Jamison, Shareef, Brad Miller, Kenyon Martin, C-Webb (if you think he already compliments AI's game), Carlos Boozer, etc. Or you could make a list

Excluding:
Garnett
both O' Neals
Yao 
Duncan
Brand
Bosh
Amare 
Pau
Dirk 
the Wallace's 
Emeka Okafor
Dwight Howard,


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

There's no true 'best compliment' the real 'compliment' would be what we had years ago under LB 'Team Basketball'


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

C-Webb will end up being the best compliment Iverson ever had. Unfortunately, there is only one consistent defender to compliment THEM. Too bad for the Sixers, defense wins championships.

The Sixers are proof that even the best offense in the the league can't be much more than a .500 team without defenders and rebounders. The best compliment to Iverson would be 4 other defenders on the floor (2001).


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Due true, It would help if Webber did what he did to KG 3 out of every 5 games (I don't mean the actual WHAT HE DID but if we got something similar) Dalembert's Foul trouble hurts us GREATLY, just like I stated, in the Playoffs, He managed his fouls well we were able to compete against Detroit. But JOB was our coach at that time, under MO he's his usual self. Allen Iverson is always gambling for the ball, and isn't much of a oneon one defender, but if he can find a way to stay with his man just enough to 'contest' the shot, I'll be very very happy. Kyle Korver's just not strong enough to be a starter, on both ends I'm sorry. Artest would have fitted, Stephen was right in that regard, however that wouldn't have been enough. If we add Artest to our lineup and take out Korver, it would be a much better team but still things would be lacking. Our bench is dissapointing in only 4 defensive players and 2 are the only legitmate ones I can count on (Shavlik Randolph and Kevin Ollie). Basically we are a team with little depth defensively and it shows. Maurice Cheeks however takes some blame, I predicted 17-12 for the first 29 games.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Are you sure that CWebb is and would be the best fit? I mean, he is kind of a big who controls the ball and he is only a mere jumpshooter at this stage of his career.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Duncan.

Shaq.


that's about it. Webber is a pretty good consolation prize though. He works about as well with AI as anyone could. It's just too bad we got him on the downside of his career.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

He takes them, even though HE knows he cannot make them, it's disgraceful. to know four or five basketball shots could be used to increase our score via Iguodala, or some other ignored player by this so called 'combination' It's not a duo, it's a scoring battle.


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

definetly shaq. he doesnt need the ball a lot to be effective, and all AI has to do is to feed the big man in the paint and earn an assist.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

kenyon martin could probably work pretty well in the sixers lineup. most likely better than cwebb. he's a good enough shotblocker to complement dalembert and take a few of those fouls away from him. also, this would let iverson keep gambling and make it so korver wouldn't have to collapse on the middle of the floor meaning his man wont get as many open shots. on offense, kenyon martin's a highflying big man that iverson could feed the ball to and actually count on getting some kind of points out of. plus his inside presence would open up some buckets for dalembert too.


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

k-mart is good, but im not to high on him because he's an injury prone. sure, webber is too, but he just had knees repaired and IMO will do a better job than kenyon will with AI. k-mart seems like the next c-webb health wise to me. in a couple of years, his knees wont be too good either.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Ben Wallace. He doesnt need the ball all he would do is block, rebound and put back any AI misses. That would be great.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

shaq


----------



## iversonkoh (Dec 29, 2005)

big ben is e best choice(although he has less offence rebounds).. he leads nba in blocking... and that will be a great help to the sixers.. sixers lack of size as andre igoudala is not realli big enough to play forward... they needed great defense to contradict wif their offence... they needed to keep the ball alive in the paint as the rest of the sixers depends too much on the outside shooting made by allen iverson and klye korver...


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

The Rebirth said:


> k-mart is good, but im not to high on him because he's an injury prone. sure, webber is too, but he just had knees repaired and IMO will do a better job than kenyon will with AI. k-mart seems like the next c-webb health wise to me. in a couple of years, his knees wont be too good either.



no-one wants k-mart he`s too much of an injury liability


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

arcade_rida said:


> Ben Wallace. He doesnt need the ball all he would do is block, rebound and put back any AI misses. That would be great.



Well Shaq is the obvious awnser hes the most dominating player in the league but besides him I really like what Arcade said Ben Wallace would definetly be the next best thing


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Do any of you realize I said excluiding *both O' Neals*


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Do any of you realize I said excluiding *both O' Neals*


No one cares cuz with your exclusions this is just a flat out stupid question why dont you jus ask who are the best basketball players to play the game and then say excluding the top 50 players come on now thats just ridiculous


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The best POSSIBLE compliment would be what we got, but if I could dream, Dwyane Wade of Miami, He'd FINALLY solve our problem: Dwyane's the PG, Ai's the 2 guard, imagine the lineup.

C-Daly

Pf-Webber

Sf-Andre Iguodala

Sg-Allen Iverson

Pg-Dwyane Wade

I'd cry at the offensive explosion.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The best POSSIBLE compliment would be what we got, but if I could dream, Dwyane Wade of Miami, He'd FINALLY solve our problem: Dwyane's the PG, Ai's the 2 guard, imagine the lineup.
> 
> C-Daly
> 
> ...


i`d cry at watching the team put up 120 points a game and still lose every night

i`d cry at watching wade`s game fall apart and iverson`s continual demanding of the ball leading to a feud

i`d cry at watching dalambert and webber getting abused defensivly by any decent set of big men(oh wait that happens now)

i DO cry at watching dalambert pretend to be a center and foul out in 30 mins every game


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Your logic is true: But Dwyane Wade is doing some GREAT things in Miami, Steve Nash of phoenix? Also my dream


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

arcade_rida said:


> Ben Wallace. He doesnt need the ball all he would do is block, rebound and put back any AI misses. That would be great.


yup liek i said in the other thread, Wallace would hold in down defensively and Ivy could take care of the offense. but seeing as u excluded him, i would have to go with Brad Miller, he is an awesome defender (i think) and can pass out of the post...


----------

